# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Voted best beach bar

## Peter NJ

http://canadaam.ctvnews.ca/travel/in...#ixzz2OBY1j5V4

----------


## LindaP

Well....that reporter was a little nerdy.....anyway, we first met Bankie in 1999; and that was before the big hurricane destroyed much in Anguilla. His " dune preserve" was nothing more than a single boat with stairs. We found the place somehow.....walked up the steps, and he was alone standing behind his homemade bar. He gave us a drink, and told us he was selling his CDs if we wanted any. We did end up buying a couple, and passed them onto our kids, who later also met him .
 He wears his iconic hat and " pipe-necklace" , and recently told us he has a house in Dominica. His son, Omari, plays on the island, and has just made a CD.....I actually like his voice better.
     Anyway, thanks Peter.....my only problem is, that he has gotten too big, too commercial, and just like many things in life.....wish I could go back and visit him in the simpler times.

----------


## MIke R

only been to Dune once but I already know I would take Bomba's Shack Tortola over Dune any day..and any list of beach bars that doesnt include The Wellfleet Beachcomber is a list which lacks credibility if you ask me...they show up high up on most lists of top beach bars

----------


## Peter NJ

LP I agree about the old days,hopefully I will experience the new soon too.



45425_548053498548690_2050982973_n.jpg

----------


## anne

Wow...look at the ticket prices...2 for $35! They were $45 ea. this year! Still fun :) I guess that's what happens when your voted best beach bar in the world  :cool:

----------

